#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  how to print single record in report in Access 2007

## humpz

i am confused about print single record in access,,i try to follow macro assets that gift from access but it not working in my form,,can any body help me to solve this problem?i want to print report as named "Print Surat Masuk"

----------

